# Another computer problem....



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Jan 3, 2010)

Alright, here's the scoop.

My OS is Windows XP Home Edition, don't know the service pack, I think it's SP3.

Problem is: Whenever I start my computer in normal mode, it takes up the longest time to load-if it does at all-and by the time it does, after a few minutes, there's a loud beep and the entire thing freezes up. Before you ask, I tried going through system restore and it won't go through the last step to start it up. I can run the computer in Safe Mode alright, and am now using Safe Mode with Networking, but I have no idea how to get this thing fixed.

If it helps, when this computer first started acting up, a blue screen came up with some kind of error and it mentioned to "restart the computer" and "physical memory dump." I have no idea what that means or how to fix it.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jan 3, 2010)

I think your memory sticks are bad. Or you need to reinstall your OS. But I'm pretty sure its your RAM. Try getting new RAM and seeing if that fixes the issue.


----------



## Interference (Jan 3, 2010)

Sadly this happened to me about a year ago on my (then) main machine.  First thing I tried was to change the video card.  Might have worked but it didn't.  Sounds like a similar problem in which case this may be a good first step.  Try running it on the on-board video if you have a card plugged in.

As I said, this was a good possibility in my case but in the end it turned out to be a bus fault and a few other things (like the ethernet and USB) started acting up a little later.  I ended up having to replace the motherboard.  I hope it doesn't go this far for you (though in fairness, it only cost €300, and I got a practically new PC for that - if you ignore the original cost, of course.)


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah I had that same problem but it was my RAM and when I swapped the RAM the problem went away. 

So strange!


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Jan 3, 2010)

Might be RAM problems. Just great. I have no idea how much RAM sticks cost and I have no idea on how to install them.....*sigh* Damn it, I need my OS disk up here!


I also forgot to mention that my computer sometimes also redirects websites I try to go to through Google, if that has anything to do with this, I'm not sure...


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jan 3, 2010)

Google your make and model of your computer. RAM is pretty cheap nowadays. You can also google instructions on how to swap it. Its pretty easy. 

Also

PROBLEM WITH BLUE SCREEN - PHYSICAL MEMORY DUMP - Windows XP Support

Or just google search your error.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Jan 3, 2010)

Took a look at the RAM cards, and for my make and model-Dell Vostro 1500-a 2GB RAM card, which is currently on sale at the site I'm looking at, is coming to a total of $50.93....and I wouldn't know how to install a memory card in the thing anyway.  But I'm giving antivirus one last ditch effort-after running my basics, I've run AVAST! and am now going to go through with Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jan 3, 2010)

Once you pop your tower, RAM only goes in one way in the only RAM slots. Its pretty easy actually. Actually not since its a laptop. But its not THAT hard. 

PC Tip Guys - How To Upgrade Dell Vostro 1500 and Inspiron 1520 RAM

Also if you are in the USA, Newegg and Frys and Ebay are the cheapest places for ram I think.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, I should have been a bit more specific-the Dell Vostro 1500 is a laptop, not a PC.....


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Jan 3, 2010)

I take it you have virus/spy-ware checked it.

If it works OK in Safe Mode then see if you can get to the help/trouble screen and see if you have a memory test program. If not you can sometimes get them on freebie disks on magazines. They don't usually need much machine resource to run and this should eliminate the memory theories.

It could be your Hard drive is too full and there isn't enough space for virtual memory switching or the disk is so fragmented the startup apps argue about head positioning and the OS can't keep up. - defrag the disk or at least have a look to see if it's needed.

Have a look at the start-up applications - I use a program call *Strun* which gives you a list of all the apps that will run (and you don't know about) In amongst them you can get some really nasty apps that have managed to infect your system. I think there's an app on XP that also allows you to disable these in "system tools" but I've never found it - *Always use the disable option never the delete as some of the names are weird but they are actually needed*.

In general, I usually check the manufacturer's name and if it's something odd or not even mentioned I get suspicious. However, even some XP components don't mention Microsoft so it's not an absolute guide.

It sounds like a spy-ware problem if you're experiencing web page redirection. You could try downloading one of the free spy-ware spotters/removers 'Ad aware' is fairly good if you can navigate your way trough all the crap and get to just the 'Ad aware' site to download the real free one then it's worth a try. *Beware* all the install crap toolbars and pop up options that appear on the mirror sites and go direct to the free for private use version - or find another one.

Try deleting all your browsing history/cookie entries in the IExplorer options - *Make sure you know all your passwords* web site addresses etc. cause if you don't the cookies that remember them can get screwed and you'll be clicking on *forgot my password* for quite a while depending on how many sites you auto sign into. If this is a problem visit them all first and change them to something you do know.

Happy hunting

Cheers

Tein


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, my hard drive shouldn't be too full-I still have about a hundred gigs left on it, and I have run antivirus programs-AVG, AdAware, Spybot, Avast, CCleaner, they haven't picked anything up, and I have no idea how to disable drivers or devices, so I'm pretty well screwed, I think, until I can reinstall windows, which I don't know when I'll be able to...


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jan 3, 2010)

You have a hundred gigs on your hdd? I have like....50 or so...on my 320 ext and about 20 on my 360 internal. 

I want a terabyte external one. If anyone has any extra.....lol.....


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Jan 4, 2010)

Thing is, I have a total of 250, with about a hundred left. There's plenty of hard drive space left. I don't know entirely what's wrong, but I just last night found out there's no sound in safe mode.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Jan 4, 2010)

Have a look at the scheduled tasks in system tools and check for any oddities.

I think I once solved this problem by doing a system restore. Basically going back to the last known good registry again this is a system tool or may even be a bootup option at startup after pressing F8.

However unless you're sure what to do I'd go with plan A.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Jan 4, 2010)

Problem is, it won't let me go through system restore-I've tried half a dozen times, but at the last step I hit "Next" and nothing happens. I've also tried the "Last Known Good Configuration" option and that, too, also failed, so I guess I'll have to go with plan A, if I can manage it. 


Okay, looking at the Scheduled Tasks, it says a bunch of "At" stuff-At1 that sections At10-At19, At2 that sections At20-At29 and so forth....and two McAfee tasks, McDefragTask and McQcTask, and everything there has a status of "Could Not Run", but this is in safe mode....is that anything strange? Most say they've never been run anyway....ones that are listed that have been run are At13, At20-At24, At37, and At44-At48.....


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Jan 4, 2010)

Not familiar with at20 etc.

I would think could not run is to do with safe mode.

Could be a bad sector on the disk where one of the drivers is saved. Trouble is it'll take an age to chkdsk that much disk space - overnight job possibly.

I'm out of my depth now.

Next step is the PC World or Plan A


----------



## The Ace (Jan 4, 2010)

It needs a wipe.  Back up what you can onto pen sticks, get hold of your restore discs and rub it out and start again.

I know it's drastic but it's about the only thing that'll work.  Most antivirus systems won't run in safe mode.

You need a minimum 512mB of RAM for XP with service Pack 3 I'd doublecheck that (My computer.......properties....general) first but this probably isn't your problem.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Jan 5, 2010)

The Ace is pretty much right on this, now that I've seen my event log, there's all kinds of errors due to some kind of virus. The problem is, I don't have my disk and I don't have my product key. Is there a way to discover that if it's not on the computer itself?


----------



## Happy Joe (Jan 5, 2010)

If you don't have the COA sticker on your computer; you can download a freeware key finder like Magical Jelly Bean Keyfinder and follow the instructions for xp and newer OS.
I have heard that replacement keys can be requested from Microsoft but am unaware of the procedure.
To get a replacement copy of the Operating System CD you should try the computer manufacturer. However, if it costs more than $100 US it may be better to purchase a system builder operating system with license from Microsoft or an on line dealer (note; system builder operating systems do not come with the extras bundled into retail computers but are nearly identical to retail OS software at a cheaper price).    If you ask around among your friends you may be able to find one that has the same brand of computer and is willing to loan you their system installation CD (to use with your key).
If you are a student and your computer meets the minimum specification you may still be able to get in on the reduced cost windows 7 programs (need a email address from a university or educational institution).  Like the system builder option this is just the OS no bundled extras.

In any case use the files and settings transfer wizard to backup files that you want to keep to DVDs (if you have a burner) prior to installing the new OS and install an anti virus then scan the backups before putting them into the fresh machine.

Enjoy!


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 6, 2010)

I had a similar problem a couple of years ago. Turned out to be a motherboard failure. Got slower and slower at boot up. Started to freeze, couldn't restore.

Many moons ago, there used to be a page at the back of the manual telling you what the number of beeps meant (eg.....x number of beeps meant RAM failure etc. I'm pretty certain one long beep means something pretty catastrophic is happening). 

Might be worth checking any paperwork you have to see if there's anything on beeps


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah, it had the one long beep, but I don't know where my manual and paperwork are all at, I think that stuff is all at the coast too. 


But I'm pretty sure it's a virus-it'll sometimes try to open Internet Explorer on its own when I use only Mozilla, and it'll often redirect my browser from sites searched from Google to ad sites that sometimes say the domain is up for sale, so it's either a virus or a hijack.....


----------



## Rosemary (Jan 6, 2010)

What are 'signatures'?


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Jan 6, 2010)

I know this sounds daft but is there a windows licence label somewhere on the PC?

Sometimes it's on the inside of the case.

OK just had a look at my PC.

If you go to control panel and double click on system

You get a tab with general.

Click on it and your licence key (UN-encrypted) is displayed half way down the window.

You may be able to use this to get further maybe with microsoft support.

Not sure what happens if you use this key in the install program but it may well work 

Anyone else know it this is the case?


----------



## Interference (Jan 6, 2010)

It's usually stuck on the outside somewhere, in my experience, TEiN.  Remember the bru-ha-haa with Vista when people were using their phones to steal licenses in PC World and then pirating the software?

And Rose, I think I know what signatures are but I don't want to put you wrong so I'll shut up until the clever folk get here.


----------



## Happy Joe (Jan 7, 2010)

> I know this sounds daft but is there a windows license label somewhere on the PC?


 
The sticker is called a Certificate of Authenticity (COA)  If your computer doesn't have one and none was provided to you then the maker/seller violated the terms of use of the license.  (No biggie, the Key listed on the COA is findable with a Keyfinder.  If you are not unlucky then your operating system is not a pirated version.

Always insist on getting a COA, with copy of the operating system or an image of the operating system when purchasing a computer (or you end up with hassles when you need to restore/reload it).  Many manufacturers (most?) are no longer including this, even though you are entitled to it, once your warranty runs out you have few options.  (IMO, this is the sort of manufacturer behavior that pushes people toward getting an eye patch, a peg leg and wanting to say "Aye, matey").

"Signatures" is used many ways; many programs (even emails) can be digitally signed to help verify their origin (this doesn't always happen even from Micro$oft).
Virii are often characterized by the files they modify and the tracks they leave; these signatures are used by the anti-virus programs to identify them (much harder with the newer root kits and unlikely to be identified by anti-virus software with the sometimes unique Trojans on downloaded pirated programs or sent in anonymous emails(spam spread virii, on the other hand are widespread and these virus signatures are normally caught and identified pretty rapidly).

Enjoy!


----------



## Interference (Jan 7, 2010)

Happy Joe said:


> The sticker is called a Certificate of Authenticity (COA)  If your computer doesn't have one and none was provided to you then the maker/seller violated the terms of use of the license.



Slightly in error.  This is only true of Windows computers.  Reputable dealers don't necessarily presume you're going to install Windows.


----------



## Happy Joe (Jan 7, 2010)

The computer originally posted/in question/that we are talking about, runs xp, a Microsoft OS.
Other points,
Any one running Linux or the Apple/mackintosh OS (on a non apple product, I'm ignoring the Chinese Apple clones as they are a criminal endeavor) probably builds their own computers (most techies seem to) its marginally cheaper than paying someone to do it (and kind of fun).
Also I have never seen a computer for retail sale to the public (other than Apple/Mackintosh) that did not use windows. (oops... I lied, kind of, I did see an OS-2 based computer once, it was in a scrap bin, but it was probably sold at some point in its life)...

Enjoy!


----------



## Interference (Jan 7, 2010)

I bought two PCs online, neither of which have the COA.  I installed Windows on one myself and Linux on the other.  Some dealers allow you to decide for yourself, although they are becoming a bit thin on the ground as the Microsoft machine trundles on.

When buying from other outlets it is significant to note that Windows is pre-installed and a proportion of the price you pay for the machine is for this software and the Microsoft license agreement, whether you intend to use it or not.  Very few dealers will remove Windows and lower the price, but some will if asked, though it may require developing a relationship with the dealer.

This is not a happy state of affairs.  The Microsoft monopoly is restrictive and ultimately may be harmful as they release upgrade after upgrade and backwards compatibility and legacy support dwindles.


----------



## Happy Joe (Jan 7, 2010)

... I learned something!
Not to hijack the tread but why would anyone pay someone to assemble parts (especially over the web) that they can assemble themselves at less cost?
... just curious.

Enjoy!


----------



## The Ace (Jan 7, 2010)

As a computer tech, I can answer that one.

Have you ever seen a computer built by someone who _thinks_ he can ?

It took eighteen hours to get the last one working.


----------



## Interference (Jan 7, 2010)

Also, no assembly necessary, except at the factory where the machine is made.  Straightforward purchase.  I wasn't buying from someone who built computers, though that option is also available.  On-line shop.  They sell computer.  I buy computer.  There's no mystery.  Significant cost reduction (almost) entirely due to the absence of any Microsoft software at the point of sale.

Sensitive to the potential for hijacking this thread, I can answer any other questions you like privately, however please bear in mind I'm a writer not a techy.


----------



## Happy Joe (Jan 7, 2010)

> Have you ever seen a computer built by someone who _thinks_ he can ?


 
... every morning when I go on line, most evenings when I fire up the entertainment center, etc...
Last build; 2 hours of shopping parts, 
about 1 hour to order,
a weeks shipping,
maybe an hours assembly about another hour to install the OS (with W7 I don't believe it was that long but the other software with updates would make up the difference).

I really don't see how it could be messed up...
...Perhaps I am underestimating the level of incompetence out there...

I do understand that the IT professionals haven't the time to build every PC but those that I have met all order their PCs with windows preinstalled (with COA; its a MS corporate licensing thing...)

Enjoy!


----------



## Interference (Jan 7, 2010)

Happy Joe said:


> I do understand that the IT professionals haven't the time to build every PC but those that I have met all order their PCs with windows preinstalled (with COA; its a MS corporate licensing thing...)



Correct.  And therein lies the sinister truth.  Monopoly is insidious - and so much easier to accept than circumvent.


----------



## The Ace (Jan 7, 2010)

Sorry HJ, I wasn't casting aspersions.  Most days my work consists at least partly of repairing such botches.

I'm not saying it can't be done, just that a lot of idiots try it and end up paying as much in repair costs as they do in components.


----------



## Happy Joe (Jan 7, 2010)

( no offense taken...)

Maybe I should go into business...

Enjoy!

(edit I have not been able to understand the whole Microsoft is evil thing but then again I wouldn't care if they were...)


----------



## The Ace (Jan 7, 2010)

You'd probably make a mint.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Jan 10, 2010)

One more issue:

Is it bad for when different errors arise say "Application or DLL C:\Windows/system32.0020.DLL" is not a valid Windows image. Please check this against your installation diskette"? I've had this happen with Iexplore.exe, firefox.exe, and various other programs and files.


----------



## Happy Joe (Jan 10, 2010)

Its definitely not good and could be a result of a virus, or worm or corrupted files.

I did a quick search and found this 
Major computer problems? - Yahoo! Answers

Normally, I don't recommend modifying registry keys but you are in a bit of a fix so you might consider giving it a try.  Definitely make a backup and set restore points before trying it.

Enjoy!


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm not sure I even should try to go through my registry. I have no idea what files are good or not, and I can't run System Restore whatsoever.

It's the result of some kind of virus that nothing I seem to be able to run in Safe Mode is able to pick up, and that includes an updated version of Avast!. I'm getting all kinds of popups and there's also "C:\Windows....ntbtlog.exe is corrupt or unreadable".


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Jan 10, 2010)

Got to be worth trying

chkdsk C: /f 

in the run menu

Just in case.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes, chkdsk is is supposed to be a good option-if I could run the thing.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Jan 10, 2010)

go to start menu
click on run
type in 
chkdsk C: /f
The system will tell you that it needs to restart to to run it as it's actually a DOS type program

follow the instructions after that
the /f tells it to fix the errors if it can

Edit just tried it on mine and it ran without th restart so it may just run.
If desparate
try C:\windows\system32\chkdsk c: /f


----------



## Happy Joe (Jan 11, 2010)

In searching your problem there seems to be quite a few recent posts with the 0020.dll error, it is probably a new virus or rootkit. 

It sounds like you are getting close to the point where you will have to reload the operating system (or you can wait, with your fingers crossed, and hope that the anti-virus makers come up with a fix).
I recommend that you start asking everyone you know if they have the same computer that you have (or one of the same brand with a slightly different model number) and if so do they have a system disk that you could borrow to use with your key (the key not the CD or DVD is unique to your computer, the key also relates to the software disk so disks form other computer makers do not always work (there are ways around this but they are piracy or very close to it). Microsoft tracks key usage and if too many computers show up with the same key they blacklist it). 

Today, before proceeding, download a keyfinder and run it then make a permanent record of your operating system key. If you cannot retrieve your key it will do you no good to get the OEM operating system disk, you need your key to use it.
If you can retrieve your key, call up the customer service for your computer and ask them for a copy of the operating system on a disk so that you can restore it, or at least how much it would cost. The price will enable you to make a decision on whether to get a replacement operating system with license & key or to go with the OEM bundle. 
I would also start backing up the important files on the computer to Cd's or DVDs so that you loose as little as possible (use DVDs if you have a DVD burner, they hold more per disk).

If you know a techie ask if they can sweep your computer, for malware and virii (I regularly do this for local friends).

Enjoy!


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Jan 11, 2010)

I have my product key on my laptop, and today my mother should be going to the coast, so I should get my disks, gods willing.

The only problem is....I'm the only one around with a Vostro 1500. There's Dells, but they're different types, and I need my own disks.


----------



## Happy Joe (Jan 11, 2010)

Once you have a set of disks (even for a similar Dell model) you will likely be set... Start thinking of which files you will want to backup and keep as reloading the operating system to get rid of virii often involves wiping the hard disk completely clean. Try a repair install first to see if that gets rid of the problem (and cross your fingers). If it doen't work formatting the hard drive wipes out nearly everything.

Good Luck!


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Jan 11, 2010)

Eh, I already have all my wanted files on a flash drive....there's actually not too many. I'm prepared to wipe things out here, the stuff that I don't have I can download again, such as Firefox....


----------

